# Best R34, 2011



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

At the GTROC Annual Awards Dinner 2011 we are proposing to hand out trophies for the best cars. The event itself is a great social event for members and partners. As well as a fantastic dinner there is also the chance to meet some of the sponsors of the event, catch up with some senior people at Nissan and also to socialise with fellow members. We also have sponsors for this event who will be making sure we all get well fed and watered 

The awards are to recognise members of the GTROC who have made 2011 a success. But we also want to recognise those GTROC members who have shown real pride in their cars, whether it be to lovingly maintain them or go moster mental with them - the choice is yours. All we want you to do right now, is decide which ones are the best and then vote. The winners will be known the a couple of weeks before the event.

To start with we need you to *post up TWO pictures of your R34 - one taken at a GTROC event (social, track, drag, dyno. etc.) this year and one taken anywhere you wish*. If we have more than ten to choose from on 14 September the GTROC Board will put together a shortlist. If we have ten or less all will be in the final vote.

From 14th onwards until the end of September there will be an open vote for all GTROC and forum members. *The competition entry is open only to current GTROC members.*


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Kadir's R34 would win my vote each time!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

only IF:
he has a photo of his car at a GTROC meet in 2011
he is a current GTROC member
he submits two photos as prescribed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

ah,i don't think it's been to a GTROC meet this year,and don't think he is a GTROC member,i'll make him join up though


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> Kadir's R34 would win my vote each time!


You got a photo of his car Emil?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

It is up to the owner and he has to be a current member and one photo has to be taken at a GTROC event this year


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

this would have be matty with the hipo.....:smokin: it's a shame he isn't a member..

the number one contenders for me would be....

Mattysupra
Gtr-Cook


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Well............. pictures, one at a GTROC event in 2011.

The reason for doing it this way is simple:
It has to be a GTROC member, after all it is a GTROC award. It has to be at an event this year, after all what is the point of having a car no-one sees.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

i have these 2 pictures that was taken at the GT1 event at silverstone. 

Sadly i cant make the event in September. Are these the sort of pictures your looking for?


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

matt your car is stunning mate....:smokin:


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

jim-lm said:


> matt your car is stunning mate....:smokin:


Thanks.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah Emil baiya, that is very thoughtful of you.. But sadly my car would not qualify as the prerequisites Fuggles has stated cannot be met.

mattysupra's 34GTR is stunning although I have not seen this in the flesh. Another I have not seen in the flesh, and the one that would get my vote belongs to Terje. Again, I am not sure if Terje has been to a 2011 GTROC meet, although he may be a paid up member!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

jim-lm said:


> this would have be matty with the hipo.....:smokin: it's a shame he isn't a member..
> 
> the number one contenders for me would be....
> 
> ...


Cheers jim-lm, there are lots of lovely 34's on here so i think this is a great idea.

If he pulled his finger out my vote would be Matty32s, very very nice car mate :bowdown1:

Mattysupra, yours is stunning and love the work you have put into it :thumbsup:

Two of mine, the first was the GTROC trackday at Brands in february and the second at a Pistonheads meet.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent. That's two GTROC members cars. Still plenty of time!

There are separate threads for R32 and R33 and also another thread for the R35 GT-R


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

id go GTRCOOK tbh 

thanks for the comments , but 

a) i dont go to GTROC meets
b) im not a member

so seeing as those are the 2 criteria's im out lol


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

GTRcook

any pics of yours under the bonnet mate? 

Lovely looking car there mate. Defo prefer it in the second pic with the after market wheels.


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

if i was to vote, my choice would be Nozza's car. Its not finished yet so cant enter. But out of all the R34's i have seen i think this car once finished will be in the top two R34's on the road. And a massive plus point is Nas has done the work himself which i have massive respect for.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

GTR Cook & Nozza's cars are both lovely. GTR Cook will also soon be fitted with a Nismo front bumper, which will help improve it lots. There are other R34 GT-R's that are also beautiful, such as David Howorth's top secret prepared example. Not sure if he's a GTROC member though. David Ryall's R34 is also very nice.
Another customer's building a hell of a nice R34 Z-Tune replica in the next few months with a special engine by RK Tuning which will be one of the best in UK when finished, no doubt. I'm sure there are a lot of possibilities out there.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

nozza is not a GTROC member


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

mattysupra said:


> GTRcook
> 
> any pics of yours under the bonnet mate?
> 
> Lovely looking car there mate. Defo prefer it in the second pic with the after market wheels.


Thanks mate, standard wheels are for track work so its not on them for too long. 

I do have some engine pics but it looks fairly standard under there to be honest. I can post them but don't want to clutter the thread.

Thanks for the complements Matty and Miguel.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

*blue34*

Apologies in advance for sounding the old trumpet...

Runner up 2010 HKS japdragseries with personal best of 10.76s 129mph 700bhp atw, for 2011 new paint, new engine, new ECU, had a bash at TOTB while running in, did some laps at Bruntingthorpe, will be competing at Japshow finale. Used every day at the moment full weight aircon and DVD! going camping at JAE at the weekend and she is MSA compliant to 10s with half cage and full harnesses... surely she deserves a mention... Name me another UK 34 that does all the above? 

Unfortunately I might be exempt from the competition as a board member/judge :nervous:









.








.








.








.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

blowing your own trumpet is what it is about. I wish others would stop blowing trumpets for people who aren't even members of the club!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

There must be more than three members with 34's!

Where is everybody?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

blue34 said:


> Apologies in advance for sounding the old trumpet...
> 
> Runner up 2010 HKS japdragseries with personal best of 10.76s 129mph 700bhp atw, for 2011 new paint, new engine, new ECU, had a bash at TOTB while running in, did some laps at Bruntingthorpe, will be competing at Japshow finale. Used every day at the moment full weight aircon and DVD! going camping at JAE at the weekend and she is MSA compliant to 10s with half cage and full harnesses... surely she deserves a mention... Name me another UK 34 that does all the above?
> 
> ...


Very nice, see you at JAE :wavey:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Mine isn't any where near as good as the one's already posted,not yet anyway...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> blowing your own trumpet is what it is about. I wish others would stop blowing trumpets for people who aren't even members of the club!


john do you know how many actual "Paid" members are on here with 34s?

because i suspect its less than 10


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Kadir said:


> Ah Emil baiya, that is very thoughtful of you.. But sadly my car would not qualify as the prerequisites Fuggles has stated cannot be met.
> 
> mattysupra's 34GTR is stunning although I have not seen this in the flesh. Another I have not seen in the flesh, and the one that would get my vote belongs to Terje. Again, I am not sure if Terje has been to a 2011 GTROC meet, although he may be a paid up member!



Many thanks for the kind words Kadir But i don't think a 34 can be more mint than yours:
I am a GTROC member but my 34 have never been to GB.
And i hardly ever use my 34 these days, so keeping my car mint is very easy.
I have much respect for people like blue34. Who uses his 34 as much as he does.
Trackdays, drag and a daily driver, and keeps his car as mint as he does is very impressive:thumbsup:
He would get my vote.

Terje.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

you suspected wrong Matty,maybe you should learn to keep certain views and opinions to yourself at times,don't want to become a keyboard warrior now than do you..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

JapFreak786 said:


> you suspected wrong Matty,maybe you should learn to keep certain views and opinions to yourself at times,don't want to become a keyboard warrior now than do you..


maybe, or maybe this is a discussion.

i dont know how many people on GTROC are fully paid up GTROC members, who have attended an event for GTROC and who own an R34 GT-R

i suspect its quite a low number.

thats what i am saying.

Those whos cars i can think of (32 to 34s) who i would have put forward, are not fully paid up members so woudl not quality for John's post


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

will stagea's be included in this too


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

I must post some piccies of mine soon :smokin:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

GTROC is completely seperate from the gtr.co.uk forum Matty..

Yes John you sure do!


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Ye, BLUE34's car is a very good example in the flesh also. 


Defo one of the best powerfull 34's out there.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well dunno about that ATCO, Dave Greenhalgh's BB34 is pushing close to 1000hp. 

Talking about members with R34s who attend events, Dave was on the GTROC team at TOTB with Matttysupra's and mine. There were the three Yellow 34's at Brunters including Toni' and Leon's. Not seen him lately but Robbie733's has probably been on a GTROC trackday this year. Then there is GTRcooks BB34 and and Jeffs BB 34 hibernating for the moment, and Nismoman Sean's ZTune looky likey was at TOTB although not on our team, then there is Japfreak and JB's above so there's 12 member's cars 8 or 9 of which qualify and that's just a quick list I can think of.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

trackday addict said:


> I must post some piccies of mine soon :smokin:


I have a picture!  real nice!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

matty32 said:


> john do you know how many actual "Paid" members are on here with 34s?


It's more than that (I just counted). And why "paid" ???? Members have to pay, that's one of the terms of membership and for that you get a lot in return.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Not saying you shouldnt pay, you do get alot for your membership. 

i was just saying there are alot of people on here (with 32s/34s) who dont pay but use the forum


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Gary&Amanda said:


> will stagea's be included in this too


If they were there might be quite a few nice stageas that would qualify :wavey:

But this is the gtroc so its only right that the awards are for skylines .

but dont fret NSOC are having two competitions for stageas at JAE

concours strictly condition only ( mods dont count )

car you would most want to own/steal

open to all stageas on the stand ( that are club members)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Gary&Amanda said:


> will stagea's be included in this too


You'd have to ask the Nissan Stagea Owners Club about that. Whilst we recognise that many of the key components of the Stagea are indeed Skyline and whilst the predecessor to the Stagea was in fact the R31 Skyline Estate it is a different car and there is now a different club. Brian is quite correct however that there is already a separate competition running at JAE and Stagea's should enter that.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm realistic, nobody would vote for yellow, LOL. It's also a bit standard!

Blue34 or MattySupra should both be ones to look at!!

Even if matty32 were a club member he never goes to anything. I reckon the car is a cardboard cutout because I've never seen it.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

It would be great to see Matty's car at an event - c'mon matty don't be shy, you spend a lot of time on here, sell loads of parts to members, couldn't you just sign up? and let a few of us see your amazing car at one or two club events? It's only the price of a half fill up... 

Your car would have looked pretty smart on display at the FIA GT series at Silverstone for example, you do drive it occasionally don't you? or is there some other objection to joining up?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'm realistic, nobody would vote for yellow, LOL. It's also a bit standard!


Put some pictures up, no one else is, were still only on three cars- well two really mines just there to pad things out.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The photo of the three Yellow R34s at the recent charity event looked superb! You should post up some pictures Toni............. you never know!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

There is also a category for R32, R33 and R35


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> The photo of the three Yellow R34s at the recent charity event looked superb! You should post up some pictures Toni............. you never know!












Toni, you need to put pics up of your's it really is a nice 34

Emil, stick some good ones of yours up aswell, you cant win it if you aint in it


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Using the picture above,along with this one for now then guys  - mine is the one on the right


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

blue34 said:


> . Not seen him lately but Robbie733's has probably been on a GTROC trackday this year.


Thanks Malc, but my poor old beast is a bit too abused to win any trophy's for best in class at the mo.

Oh, sorry, didn't realise you were referring to my 34 :chuckle:










Was at Brands early in the year for a Triple Club do, but not playing due to technical issues ...










Might have been on another track-day or two .....










Which resulted in this hasty modification :chuckle:

Hence, not really Best in Show material


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Two stunning 34GTRs.. NT03s in black are just stunning!!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

hi Robbie, she looks like she's been having fun! and anyway you could always submit the photo of the car being washed!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Good idea Malc, although I'm not sure how I'd convince anyone this was at a normal GTROC meet ????? :chuckle:










Might make them a lot more popular though !


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Kadir said:


> ^^Two stunning 34GTRs.. NT03s in black are just stunning!!


Thanks matey,

But it's the same car, first photo was early in the year (so nice and clean) the other two were taken during a 5 day trip into Germany, so a tad grimey after experiencing torrential downpours all the way from Calais to Nurburg.


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

That black r34 gtr looks so agressive


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Robbie; the two 34GTRs I was making reference to was your black 34GTR and Emil's custard 34GTR.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

p.s. It is a shame Johnny_0 is not a GTROC member. His 34GTR is cracking!!


----------



## souroull (Jul 21, 2008)

Robbie 733 said:


> Good idea Malc, although I'm not sure how I'd convince anyone this was at a normal GTROC meet ????? :chuckle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/thread :bowdown1:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

happy days lol


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

stuff all that modesty mullarky :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

Here's mine - both at GTROC events:

JAE at weekend:









At Cadwell park:


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

im surprised its still red after all that buffing at JAE :banned:


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

IMS said:


> At Cadwell park:


Crikey Ian, either ease off on the Pork Pies a bit, or stiffen up that front suspension ....

Nearly had your splitter off there


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

here is mine.. 

GTRoc Event Asda Charity Day


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Sparks Stealth bomber? I have pix of that at totb, is he a member?


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> Crikey Ian, either ease off on the Pork Pies a bit, or stiffen up that front suspension ....
> 
> Nearly had your splitter off there


You know I can't resist a pie:chuckle:

Actually, I've upgraded the anti roll bars to help and the susp[ensionwas about 2/3 hard - but I was breaking from 110 down that mahoosive slope as I turned into Gooseneck:runaway:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The voting shortlist(s) will be done this weekend. You only have TODAY to submit your car


----------



## mattysupra (Oct 31, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> The voting shortlist(s) will be done this weekend. You only have TODAY to submit your car


Where do you submit to mate? this thread or do we pm you or something?


EDIT, just re read and you post up here. Sorry.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Just add two pictures here, one must be from a GTROC event/meet this year. I wil then put them into a new thread later for people to vote on


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Last call ! Sorry have been busy.
Plus I have had PMs from some people asking me to add them or suggesting others so will add them.


----------

